# Find max core rebooted, now fan 100% and no video?



## niall (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi guys, I just installed ATITool to overclock my XFX 7900GS.  I've used it before and got a huge overclock, but just reinstalled XP so tried it again.

Installed ATITool, gave me the kernel mode driver not running error so figured I'd reboot and try then.  Loaded ATITool fine, detected my card, then setup config options and enabled 3D detection.

Hit Find Max Core and within about 30 seconds my video card's fan was at 100% and I had no video output.  Rebooted - same happens while Windows is booting.  Same with Ubuntu - it's now having to fsck a 750G drive and doesn't get past 0.2% progress before the video card's fan goes to 100% and video output disappears.

Has ATITool left the video card in a bad state, would it have saved the core speed to bios or something odd?  Feels like it's shutting itself down for protection - like it's overheating but it can't be so soon after booting.  I've let it cool down 10 mins before trying again, didn't work so left it turned off overnight and just tried again - same.  I can't boot into Windows to reset it back to the default profile or whatever is needed.

Any ideas?  All I can think of is to go borrow a video card with the 7900GS in my secondary PCIe x16 slot, run ATITool again and reset it back to default, disable autorun and 3d detection and never try this again!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2007)

Try to boot in safe mode and remove ATItool from Add or Remove Programs in the Control pannel if you think it is messing with your GFX card. Once removed restart and see if the problem persists!


----------



## niall (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry I should have said earlier - Safe Mode, same problem.  About halfway through kernel messages the fan spins up and I lose video.

It's not Windows either - Ubuntu has the same problem.  I'm fucked aren't I?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2007)

cant say for sure at this point...is there access to another card?


----------



## niall (Nov 25, 2007)

Nup, I'll have to go down to the store and see if I can borrow one for a few hours.  If I can get into Windows hopefully I can reset the 7900 then disable ATITool.

Currently trying my other x16 slot and Ubuntu seems.... well I was about to type stable but it just did it again.  Windows in Safe Mode gets a BSOD and reboots instantly, too quickly to read the BSOD.  Other modes like last known and normal mode it seems to continue booting just no video.


----------



## niall (Nov 26, 2007)

Tried an 8600GT - same symptoms.  Managed to boot into Ubuntu now but there's no video - BIOS and POST screens are visible, console visible, but just when it tries to switch to Ubuntu's logo (framebuffer?) and from then on there is no video.  Tried switching back to console with ctrl-alt-f1..f2 etc. with no change.

With Windows I get to the Windows loading screen, then towards the end BSOD for a split second then immediate reboot.  Regardless of card, or x16 PCIe slot.

Feels like mobo and gfx card can't negotiate higher resolution graphics modes?  Mobo problem?  It's a s939 mobo so I'll have to go to ebay unless I just upgrade everything... considering the latter, had so many issues with this DFI motherboard I'm bloody sick of computers now


----------



## black light burns (Nov 26, 2007)

good to hear you didn't kill the 7900GS like i did mine... Could it be the RAM try setting the CAS higher or bump the volts slightly.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 26, 2007)

Re-install windows again.
Maybe ATi Tool is trying to do something to the cards on startup and safe mode is not getting around that.

I don't think ATi Tool fried your mobo.


----------



## niall (Nov 26, 2007)

The problems occur immediately when my normal res mode is triggered - both Windows and Linux.  ATI Tool has definitly done something here, it happened immediately after I started Find Max Core.


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like you might have killed your gpu. F8 on boot and try vga mode.


----------



## niall (Nov 26, 2007)

Guys please read the posts above - tried different video cards, tried multiple Operating Systems...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2007)

I have to agree with the post above here...If in fact you can get into BIOS with the 8600 set PC to boot from CD first and see if you can reinstall windows. It really seems to be the only option at this point .


----------



## niall (Nov 26, 2007)

I can get into BIOS and get video with both cards - BIOS, POST, Windows loading, Linux console, XP boot disk... just not when either Windows or Linux try to use a high res mode like 1024x768 e.g. after the Windows loading screen, Ubuntu's GDM login screen etc.

I really don't agree about reinstalling Windows - what's your logic here?

I appreciate the ideas guys, I really do, but they don't seem logical or related to the symptoms that I've described above.

I've managed to snap a photo of the split-second BSOD so I can read it:

"Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

...

Technical information:

*** STOP: 0x00000024 (0x00190203, 0x86429400, 0xC0000102, 0x00000000)
"

Turns out 0x00000024 is NTFS filesystem corruption - possibly ntfs.sys or registry entries left open and others.  Running a chkdsk /r now, but this doesn't explain why Linux can't initialise high res modes.  I still suspect ATITool managed to do something to the 7900GS so if I can get into Windows I'll try to restore it to default and hope for the best.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2007)

but if you cant get into safe mode to remove ATITool I still believe it may be whats causing the issue...the .exe that boots ATITool. The only other way I can think to do it is to remove you HDD and got to a buddies house , and let him boot both HDD's and try to see if he can remove the program.

Ive done it with ppls HDD's B4 but if this is not a viable option, I still say reinstall is the only choice. I understand your frustration as reinstalls suck , especially if you have lots of info stored on disc. I guess you could also try a local comp. shop if you cant use the buddy system.


----------



## niall (Nov 26, 2007)

New install of XP on a spare drive (installed on a spare PC as I knew this wouldn't work and the install process itself would have given me the same video problem): failed.

ATITool did something guys.  Feels like it tried to address the video card in the wrong way and the mobo now isn't happy about triggering high res modes anymore.

All I can think of now is to get a replacement s939 mobo off Ebay, or call it quits and upgrade cpu/mobo/ram.  Any recommendations?  X38 seems a bit disappointing, but then so is the initial southbridge and cpu speeds for Spider.  Absolute worst time to be buying - I wish this happened in Feb once things had settled down: Nvidia 780a/i, new Spider southbridge, price cuts.... *sigh*

Any final advice?


----------



## niall (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok - long story short: the 7900GS is dead *AND* XP has become corrupt.  I think the 7900GS caused this corruption - any copy of XP that boots with the 7900GS installed becomes corrupt, but any copy of XP with my 8600GT boots ok.  It just so happened that I tried the 7900GS first, and when that failed I tried the 8600GT and assumed neither was at fault as they gave the same symptoms.

Here's the funny thing - if I disconect the PCIE power cable from the 7900GS Windows boots fine and even though the card is working in limited mode (without 3D etc.) it works fine.  Eventually it does lose video and the fan spins up like with power connected, but this helped me to rule out the motherboard and lead me on this wild goose chase which finally ended in confirmation that the 7900GS is the problem and the 8600GT with a fresh XP install works fine.

What really irks me is that I've used ATITool with this exact hardware setup last Dec/Jan, same version too.  Managed to overclock the card great, everything worked very well.

To repeat - I installed ATITool, got the kernel module error, rebooted, card was detected, ran ATITool, enabled 3D detection and started a max core run - within seconds the PC had rebooted and the card must have been fried, then on boot this caused XP corruption.

Hopefully this thread can help someone else avoid the same fate


----------



## black light burns (Nov 27, 2007)

POS was using ATI tool before his 7900GS went but he also hadn't used the find max OC he did it himself.


----------

